# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Another Polnish-English translation request.

## Culturist

Dear kamk, 
would you please translate me the following sentence into English? 
„I już myślisz, że mnie całujesz, a to wyobraźnia płata ci figla” 
Thank you for your help.

----------


## kamka

more or less:
"and so you think you're kissing me, but it's just your imagination playing tricks on you"

----------

